# IBS-D taking Calcium=Cloudy Urine?



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

I've been posting on here for a little bit now, and found Linda's calcium plan to work very well for me. However, since I started taking the calcium a couple of months ago, I've noticed that I occassionally get cloudy urine. It's painless and will usually only happen once that day in the evening if I haven't had a lot of water, otherwise it will be in the mornings. It's happened about 4-6 times in the past two months. Any thoughts?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

A lot of things can effect the color of urine. If you take too much vitamin B it can be yellow and I can see the calcium carbonate maybe causing the cloudyness because it is less absorb able than the calcium citrate but this is why it helps with diarrhea. I don't see this to be a real problem but you can ask your doctor. Also be sure to drink enough water not an excessive amount but some every day.Linda


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the response, Linda. I had the cloudiness again on Thursday and made an appt with a urologist. I saw him that afternoon. They took a specimen and it came back negative for blood, etc. The doctor didn't seem concerned because I have no other symptoms (i.e. frequency, urgency, pain) and suggested a condition called phosphaturia (passing phosphates at certain times of the day when the body is more acidic). It wasn't even cloudy when I gave the sample.....and that was the first time after that morning when it happened that I used the restroom. It's like that, it will happen usually only once....usually within 2-3 hours after taking a calcium supplement (it doesn't always happen). After that it goes clear again. The only pattern I can discern is the calcium. Since modifying my diet, I've had less problems with the D to the point that the calcium dosing I was taking to make me more normal is now having the opposite effect, stopping me up. I thought that perhaps since the calcium wasn't being used as much in that area, perhaps my body was just disposing of the rest of it via my kidneys. It's happened more often since I've gotten more back to normal and modified my diet, too.


----------



## Appy (Jun 25, 2007)

I also noticed cloudy urine from time to time, especially when I was first starting out on the calcium routine. It still happens from time to time. I also have tried to tie it to the calcium intake, but have never really felt I could prove that entirely. I guess it makes me feel better that someone else has noticed this too. Good to know your urologist didn't seem phased by it!


----------

